
Going Beyond Django ORM with Postgres - superchink
https://speakerdeck.com/craigkerstiens/going-beyond-django-orm-with-postgres
======
craigkerstiens
Original author here, this was a talk given at PyCon. Videos not live yet, but
when it is it should be living here - [http://pyvideo.org/video/1734/going-
beyond-the-django-orm-li...](http://pyvideo.org/video/1734/going-beyond-the-
django-orm-limitations-with-post)

~~~
crucialfelix
Great job. The slides are clear enough but I'll check out the video for the
rest. I've come across some of those orm extensions before but not all of
those.

Btw. Do you think those pooling managers are much better than pgbouncer ?

~~~
gtaylor
I haven't tried the other pooling managers, but I'm not sure they're going to
be able to go toe to toe with pgbouncer alone. Though, I wonder if a
combination of the pooling manager and pgbouncer would be worth a shot.

------
obviouslygreen
I usually won't flip all the way through a deck, just because it's often a
waste of time without the talk that goes with it... but man, this looks like
great information!

------
bobwaycott
Craig, this is a great deck full of excellent information. I had no idea
several of these packages existed, and am thrilled to find out about them.
I'll be keeping an eye open for the video to hear what you had to say through
the talk on each of them.

------
dogonwheels
I had at least 3 'postgres can do that?!' quickly followed by 'and I can do it
with Django!?' when reading that. Brilliantly informative. Worth it just for
the filtering on hstores - thank you!

------
rdegges
This was one of my favorite Pycon talks this year! Great job, Craig ^^

------
DrJ
everytime I see postgres I wish more and more Amazon RDS supported it.

